# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Δευτέρα 9 Μαρτίου 2009 - Το νέο Forum του Bodybuilding.gr

## Muscleboss

Επιτέλους την ερχόμενη Δευτέρα, πρώτα ο Θεός, θα ανέβει το νέο φόρουμ μας.  Λογικά τις πρωινές ώρες δε θα λειτουργεί καθόλου το φόρουμ και θα έχουμε τη νέα έκδοση από το μεσημέρι περίπου.

Διορθώσεις και βελτιώσεις θα γίνονται συνέχεια τις πρώτες μέρες, για αυτό παρακαλώ την κατανόηση σας αν δείτε προβλήματα λειτουργείας.

 :bodybuilding.gr:  

ΜΒ

----------


## slaine

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

περιμενουμε με αγωνια  :02. Bounce:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

:03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Doctorg

Ωραία   :03. Clap:

----------


## KM2909

αντε με το καλο  :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## NewBuilder

:03. Clapping:   :03. Clap:

----------


## billys15

Ωραια ωραια  :03. Awesome:

----------


## stavro

:03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σηκωσε το τιμημενο,δεν μπορω - δεν μπορω να περιμενω !!  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## RAMBO

ΘΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΟ FORYM ΛΟΓΩ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΩΝ?

----------


## Exci

Mια χαρα   :03. Clap:  

Ραμπε το ξερω οτι κρατας ολες τις δυναμεις σου για αλλα πραγματα αλλα δινε λιγο περισσοτερη προσοχη:



> Λογικά τις πρωινές ώρες δε θα λειτουργεί καθόλου το φόρουμ και θα έχουμε τη νέα έκδοση από το μεσημέρι περίπου.

----------


## Rise above

:03. Military All OK:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## the_big_litho

Πολλα μπραβο στον Παναγιωτη και σε οσους εργαζονται για να πραγματοποιηθει η ανανεωση...  :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:

----------


## KATERINI 144

:02. Rocking:

----------


## _kwstas_

θα πρεπει να ξανακανουμε εγγραφη?? και ολα τα post θα χαθουνε η θα ξανατοποθετηθουνε αλλου?? sorry για την ερωτιση αν σας φενετε λιγο χαζη?

----------


## Rise above

δεν νομίζω να χρειαστεί επανεγγραφή  για τα post είχε pi ο polyneikos 


> Σε αυτό που ρωτηθηκε δεν θα χαθει τίποτα από την database,απλά υπάρχει περιπτωση να χαθουν τα ποστς της τελευταιας ημερας οποτε θα βγει μια ανακοινωση όταν γίνει η μεταπτωση για να μην ποσταρουν καποιοι κατι χρησιμο που θα χαθει..

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν χρειαζεται ξανα εγγραφη παιδια και  ούτε ποστς δεν θα χαθούν,αυτό που θα αλλάξει λίγο ειναι ότι θα γίνει μια ανακατανομη των ενοτητων αλλά είναι θεμα εξοικιωσης από εκει και πέρα. -1 και σήμερα !!!

----------


## Parakelsos

Αντε να δουμε τι καλο θα εχουμε...(και στα ελληνικα τωρα αν και δεν σας γραφω οπως ειπε καποιος)

----------


## kyriakos23

:03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## m3ssias

άρα έτς έμορφα  :01. Smile Wide:   :03. Clap:

----------


## asdf

:03. Clap:

----------


## peris

πολλα μπραβο για τη δουλεια που κανετε    :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

power.  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

παιζει να χαθούν τα προσωπικά σας μηνύματα... ελπίζω να μην έχετε κανα χάρτη θυσαυρού...

ΜΒ

----------


## racingman

ετσι ετσι  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## makis88

:02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## kyriakos23

:03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Μια πρώτη μορφή του νέου φόρουμ είναι έτοιμη, αλλά *διορθώσεις και αλλαγες θα γίνονται συνέχεια τις επόμενες μέρες.*

Για ότι προβλήματα ή λάθη εντοπίζετε παρακαλούμε να μας το γνωστοποιείτε στην κατηγορία παρατηρήσεις/σχόλια.

ΜΒ

----------


## peris

μπραβο παιδια πολυ ωραιο το νεο φορουμ :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## racingman

πολυ ωραίο!  :03. Thumb up:  :bodybuilding.gr:

----------


## billys15

Ωραιο πολυ ωραιο το νεο look.Μπραβο! :03. Clapping:

----------


## Georges

Άντε καλορίζικο μάγκες. Γιατί δεν φαίνονται οι χρήστες που είναι online?

----------


## Muscleboss

θα το φτιαξουμε και αυτο τις επομενες μέρες... πειραματιστιετε λιγο με τις επιλογες ειναι παρα πολλές, μόνο μη το διαλύσετε  :01. Razz: 

MB

----------


## Exci

Θα παρει λιγο να συνηθισω αλλα ωραιο φαινεται ^^

----------


## Georges

Τα π.μ. έχουν χαθεί μάλλον ε; Ντάξει μικρό το κακό :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Θα παρει λιγο να συνηθισω αλλα ωραιο φαινεται ^^


φαντάσου ότι πήγες από Nissan του 2004 σε mercedes του 2009. θέλει και αυτό μια συνήθεια...

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

μεσα στη χλιδα μας εβαλες Πανο  :01. Smile Wide:   :03. Clapping:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aντε παιδια καλορίζικο,Πανο συγχαρητητηρια για το πολύ καλο project,όταν όλοι εξοικιωθουμε με τις τεραστιες δυνατότητες και υπερσυγχρονο μενου επιλογων θα καταλαβουμε περί τινος πρόκειται...Να επισυναψω και την πρώτη μου φωτο Πάνο,give me five !!!!

----------


## Exci

Βεβαια ομολογω οτι δεν εχω καταλαβει που ταιριαζει ο τιτλος "Ιndependent site for broadband in Hellas" στο κεντρικο του φορουμ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mythonas

Καλορίζικο παιδιά. Πολύ καλό. Μόλις το μάθουμε όπως είπε και ο Κώστας θα το χαιρόμαστε περισσότερο. 
(τα ενημερωτικά ανθρωπάκια μπροστά από κάθε θέμα είναι όλα τα λεφτά)

----------


## racingman

> .
> (τα ενημερωτικά ανθρωπάκια μπροστά από κάθε θέμα είναι όλα τα λεφτά)


οντως! ! :03. Thumbs Up:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

Kαλοριζικο το νεο μας φορουμ! Πιστευω πως γρηγορα θα το συνηθισουμε αν και οπως ειπε και ο Πανος ακομα δεν τελειοποιηθηκε. :03. Thumbs Up:  :03. Thumbs Up:  :bodybuilding.gr:

----------


## vagg

πολυ ωραιο!!!καμια σχεση με το παλιο...
me to search  τι παιζει???δεν μου βγαζει καθολου καταχωρησεις??/


edit¨ακυρο για τα search,egω ekana lalakia

----------


## slaine

keep on rockin'!!! :02. Rocking: 
πολύ καλό! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KM2909

ομορφο,απλο και λειτουργικο

αξιοι! :03. Thumbs Up:  :03. Thumbs Up:  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## KM2909

αυτη η ιστορια με τα contacts και τους friends τι ειναι???

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλορίζικο παιδιά. Πολύ καλό. Μόλις το μάθουμε όπως είπε και ο Κώστας θα το χαιρόμαστε περισσότερο. 
> (τα ενημερωτικά ανθρωπάκια μπροστά από κάθε θέμα είναι όλα τα λεφτά)


Eλα ρε Στελαρα,περιμενουμε πιο ενεργή την συμμετοχή στο φόρουμ παρ΄ολες τις δουλειες σου,και όχι μόνο σε συγκεκριμενα τόπικς,χα,χα!! :02. Rocking:

----------


## Muscleboss

Παιδιά υπάρχουν πολλά προβλήματα ακόμα στο φόρουμ και πολλά πράγματα που θα αλλάξουν προς το καλύτερο. Απλά θα γίνει σταδιακά τις επόμενες μέρες.

ΜΒ

----------


## mantus3

Ωραια προσπαθια... τωρα μενει μονο να το συνηθίσουμε...

----------


## billys15

> (τα ενημερωτικά ανθρωπάκια μπροστά από κάθε θέμα είναι όλα τα λεφτά)



Καλα ε πραγματικα αυτα δεν παιζονται!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλορίζικο το νεο φορουμ πραγματικά πολυ καλό , καμια σχέση με το προηγούμενο , απλά χρειάζετε κάποια εξοικείωση τουλάχιστον για μένα και να μάθω όλες τις δυνατότητες του όπως και τον τρόπο φορτώματος αρχείων και φώτο . :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## red colt

μπραβο καμια σχεση με το παλιο  :02. Rocking:

----------


## psv

Aυτος ειναι ο ορισμος του Σ-Τ-Υ-Λ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Υποκλινομαι παιδια δεν υπαρχουν λογια,μπαινω στο φορουμ και ανοιγει η ψυχη μου απιστευτο!!!! :02. Shock:

----------


## Billy

Πολύ καλό το layout αλλά νομίζω ότι το section "Ασκήσεις Γυμναστικής" που είχαμε στο παλιό φόρουμ είναι χρήσιμο και ίσως πρέπει να ξανα-δημιουργηθεί.
Ισως είναι λίγο εξειδικευμένο αλλά εκεί μαθαίναμε ποία άσκηση γυμνάζει ποίον μυ και αντίθετα.

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Πολλα Μπραβο!!!! :01. Cool:

----------


## BRaWNy

Συγχαρητήρια και απο μένα.

Απο ότι είδα στην υπογραφή δεν μπορουμε να έχουμε φωτός.
Θα αλλάξει αυτό, ή πιστεύετε ότι είναι καλύτερα να μείνει έτσι?

----------


## ovelix

super ειδικα το black φοντο απλα τα σπαει

----------


## alextg

Το νεο site μαμαει .... Ολα τα λεφτα !

----------


## Muscleboss

> Συγχαρητήρια και απο μένα.
> 
> Απο ότι είδα στην υπογραφή δεν μπορουμε να έχουμε φωτός.
> Θα αλλάξει αυτό, ή πιστεύετε ότι είναι καλύτερα να μείνει έτσι?


 
Μιχάλη θα το φτιάξουμε αυτο. Θα χεις εικόνα στην υπογραφή στο εγγυόμαι.

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

> Πολύ καλό το layout αλλά νομίζω ότι το section "Ασκήσεις Γυμναστικής" που είχαμε στο παλιό φόρουμ είναι χρήσιμο και ίσως πρέπει να ξανα-δημιουργηθεί.
> Ισως είναι λίγο εξειδικευμένο αλλά εκεί μαθαίναμε ποία άσκηση γυμνάζει ποίον μυ και αντίθετα.


 
Billy αυτο το section γραφόνταν συνέχεια πράγματα σχετικά με προπόνηση, σουπερ σετ και μυικές ομάδες. Πράγματα που στην ουσία ανήκουν στα "προγράμματα προπόνησης". Οι ασκήσεις γυμναστικής ειναι λίγο πολύ περιοριεμένες σε αριθμό, δεν μπορούν να στηρήξουν κατηγορία μόνες τους... με αυτό το σκεπτικό άλλαξε, αλλά αν δούμε στη συνέχεια ότι έχει ψωμί το αλλάζουμε. Τι λες?

ΜΒ

----------


## Μαρία

Πολλά μπράβο κ από μένα,πολύ καλό το νέο forum!!!

----------


## Billy

muscleboss,
ας το αφήσουμε να δουμε πώς θα πάει αλλά νομίζω κάποια έμφαση στις "Μυικές Ομάδες-Ασκήσεις" είναι αναγκαία και ειδικά στην σωστή ονομασία των μυών.
πχ οι περισσότεροι από εμάς λένε "τα φτερά" αλλά λίγοι ξέρουν ότι η σωστή ονομασία του αντίστοιχου μύ είναι "Πλατύς Ραχιαίος",
απλά όταν γνωρίζουμε το πραγματικό όνομα και ποία είναι η αντίστοιχη άσκηση που τον "χτυπάει" τότε συνεννοούμαστε καλύτερα και βοηθά επίσης στην καλύτερη κατανόηση και εκτέλεση της άσκησης.

νομίζω!

----------


## Polyneikos

Πάντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα ranks,σε άλλους δεν βγαινουν ,αλλοι βγαινουν σαν administrators ενω δεν είναι,δεν ξερω αν το έχει παρατηρησει κανεις.

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Τα ranks θα ολοκληρωθούν γίνουν μέσα στη βδομάδα με τιτλους κτλ...

ΜΒ

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΡΟΥΜΕΛΙΩΤΗΣ13

ενα μεγαλο μπραβο αξιζει σε οσους συνεργαστηκαν για να εχουμε αυτο το φοβερο αποτελεσμα!ολα τα λεφτα το νεο μας foroum! :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:  :03. Awesome:

----------


## skrwz21

> παιζει να χαθούν τα προσωπικά σας μηνύματα... ελπίζω να μην έχετε κανα χάρτη θυσαυρού...
> 
> ΜΒ


κατι χασαμε  :01.Ftou:  αλλα δε πειραζει θα τα βρουμε αλλου !!

Ωραιο λουκ το φορουμ, μπραβο για την ανανεωση

----------


## Mythonas

> Eλα ρε Στελαρα,περιμενουμε πιο ενεργή την συμμετοχή στο φόρουμ παρ΄ολες τις δουλειες σου,και όχι μόνο σε συγκεκριμενα τόπικς,χα,χα!!


 Ελπίζω μόνο, η αδυναμία μου στις όμορφες κυρίες της παρέας μας, να μην δημιουργεί ερωτήματα.  :01. Smile:  Πλάκα κάνω. Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους σας. Πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά.   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tani Mc'Roth

Τωρα μπηκα στο ανανεωμενο φορουμ μετα απο ενα 3ημερο απουσιας εκτος πολης!!!
Με γεια!!!Πολυ καλη δομη,ωραιο πλαισιο με ωραια χρωματα!!!!
 :01. Smile Wide: 

P.S Μπορει να μην το γραφει but i am still The Iron Girl!!!  :01. Razz:

----------


## BRaWNy

Tα καλά νέα στοιχεία που διαθέτει κατ' εμέ πλέον το φόρουμ μεσα στο control panel του καθενός, είναι:
-το ότι έχει την δυνατότητα δημιουργίας social group
-το ότι έχει την επιλογή visitor messages όταν κάποιος επισκέπτετε το προφίλ κάποιου μέλους να μπορει να αφηνει σχόλιο ή μηνυμα, και μπορει να είναι σαν μια δευτερη επιλογή προσωπικών μηνυμάτων, αλλά σε πιό απευθείας μορφή, π.χ. σαν το msn.
-το ότι μπορεις να επιλέξεις ποιούς θα έχεις για contacts και friends, και μέσω αυτού αν θες να διαλέξεις και την επιλογή να δέχεσαι μόνο απο αυτούς προσωπικά μηνύματα ή και visitor messages

----------


## Muscleboss

^ ναι μιχάλη αυτό είναι πραγματικά καλό, και σιγά σιγα θα το χρησιμοποιήσουμε και θα τα αταλάβουμε καλύτερα.


ΜΒ

----------


## BRaWNy

> ^ ναι μιχάλη αυτό είναι πραγματικά καλό, και σιγά σιγα θα το χρησιμοποιήσουμε και θα τα αταλάβουμε καλύτερα.
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


 Μου αρέσουν κάτι τέτοια, και αμέσως έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές κλπ.

----------


## elenaki*

πολύ ωραία η νέα εμφάνιση του site, προσεγμένη δουλειά και όλα είναι πιο ευανάγνωστα, πολλά συγχαρητήρια!! :03. Awesome:

----------


## KontorinisMD

τώρα μάλιστα! μιλάμε για φορουμ οχι αστεία! 8)

----------


## Muscleboss

κάποιες διαδικασίες συντήρησης στον server έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα προβληματάκια στη φόρτωση της σελίδας. μετά το τέλος των εγρασιών η σελίδα θα γίνει ακόμη πιο γρήγορη. για αυτό υπομονή please...

MB

----------


## BRaWNy

Σημερινή παρατήρηση.
Μερικές σελίδες δεν ανοίγουν καλά, και δεν φαίνονται ολοκληρωμένα κάποια πόστς.

----------


## Muscleboss

μιχάλη δώσε παραδειγμα σε πμ.

ΜΒ

----------


## Sourlas

Είχε ένα πρόβλημα ο DNS σήμερα, ίσως γιαυτό Μιχάλη...

----------


## BRaWNy

Eίχα μπει στο τόπικ "μπάλα" όπου είχα απαντησει εχθες/προχθες με quote σε ενα πόστ και μου το έβγαζε σημερα μόνο με το quote χωρις τα δικά μου λόγια/γραπτά.
Επίσης, στην ίδια σελίδα, μερικά ποστ κλπ, πιάνανε όλη τη σελίδα και χρειαζόταν scroll bar λες και ειχε μπει κάποια μεγάλη φωτό, ενω άλλα πόστ ηταν πιό "συμπυκνωμένα", αν με πιάνετε, και πιάνανε το μισό π.χ. της σελίδας.

Και όταν λεω πόστς, εννοώ μαζί με το αβαταρ κλπ στοιχεία.
Έκανα ανανεωσεις και δεν άλλαζε κάτι.

μόλις προηγουμένως ξαναμπήκα στο τόπικ και πάλι το ίδιο εμφανίζεται
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=3923

Επίσης, σε ένα τόπικ, με πρόγραμμα προπόνησης απο τον Ηλία, εμφάνισζε μόνο την 1η μερα του προγράμματος, αλλά δεν ξερω μήπως και δεν φταιει κάτι και απλά δεν το καταχωρησε ολόκηρο ο Ηλίας.

Υ.Γ.Sourlas, καιρό είχαμε να σε δούμε, μάλλον "μπαίνεις" αραιά στο φόρουμ, Welcome back again

----------


## slaine

> Επίσης, σε ένα τόπικ, με πρόγραμμα προπόνησης απο τον Ηλία, εμφάνισζε μόνο την 1η μερα του προγράμματος, αλλά δεν ξερω μήπως και δεν φταιει κάτι και απλά δεν το καταχωρησε ολόκηρο ο Ηλίας.


οχι χθες το βράδυ ήταν ολόκληρο και φαινόταν μία χαρά

----------

